# Talkbirdy2me aviary pics.



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Just thought I'd share our newest babies! 








Here are the pearl pieds. 








Here are the pearls


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

They look nice and healthy. But boy are they small. I don't think I would well with baby chickes. I'd be to afraid I might hurt one.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Super adorable!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Cute bubs! Thinking if I want to allow mine to set a clutch now too, she is wanting to!





TexTiel said:


> They look nice and healthy. But boy are they small. I don't think I would well with baby chickes. I'd be to afraid I might hurt one.


They are huge compared to budgie chicks!


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Baby 1 pearl pied clutch







Baby 2
------------







Baby1 pearls







Baby 2







Baby 3 lutino


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Babies are growing well.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*aviary pics*

Wow, they are SO cute! And so tiny! Best wishes as they grow into happy, healthy cockatiels! You will post more pics as they grow, won't you? I'd love to see them.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

They are all so adorable  Keep us posted with pics please!


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Here's a little update. The babies are growing and everyone is healthy. There are seven total two clutches of three and the fourth of one clutch is in with my foster parents to lighten the load. 

Here they are.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














First clutch 







Foster baby.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Oops. The last pic is baby 1 from the other clutch


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

This is the second clutch. 
These are pearl pieds.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Handfeeding starts on the 23.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I love the babies, their little faces are so sweet. Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Very cute babies!  I wish you and them all the best!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG! So adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Sept 21 pics.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Sept 21


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Adorable chicks ! X x


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Today's pics. The three eldest were pulled for handfeeding this evening.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Boy they're growing up fast!  Soon they're gonna look like spikey turtles! Thank you for the pictures. It's awesome seeing the babies as they grow


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome pics! They all look like such nice big babies  Well done!


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

Beautiful cuties  Congratx


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*baby pics*

They look great! They have an excellent bird "Mom" it looks like! It must be so rewarding to raise babies like that! I bred and raised a single crested gecko, but that's the only thing I've ever raised from hatching.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

adorable babies


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Here are the bubs tonight.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

The babies


----------



## satamakaupunki (Aug 30, 2015)

looks like a pack of raptors viciously devouring a teddy bear


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

satamakaupunki said:


> looks like a pack of raptors viciously devouring a teddy bear



Hahahaha too funny.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

satamakaupunki said:


> looks like a pack of raptors viciously devouring a teddy bear


**Howls with laughter** OMG! It does! Beware their beaks of doom!


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Sept 30th pics of the bubs.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

All doing very well. I love when they get feathers!!!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*aviary pics*

They are adorable!


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

October 02.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/141284793
This is what seven hungry babies sound like lol


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Sounds like you got your hands full. But I guess it's worth it. They are adorable.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Hahahaha I do. But they are wonderful. I'm almost sad they are growing up so fast. Feels like just yesterday I was candling eggs and watching the tiny embryos develop. In the blink of an eye they will be all grown up and going home with their new families. I'm going to miss these little turkeys.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

The babies are growing so fast


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Babies are now little mini adults. ️️️


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

WOW they are stunning!! Great job!


----------

